# White Bass question



## micropsycho (May 20, 2008)

Newbie question.

Are white bass considered part of the bass family? (largemouth, smallmouth or spotted)

The reason I ask, cause the Ohio regulations do not specify white bass in the areas that I fish. 

I don't want to break the law basically.

Also, are they good to eat?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

White Bass are in the temperate bass family. 
While spot, LM, & SM are all part of the sunfish family (also known as the black basses).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bass_(fish)

for what I can see on ODNR website, http://tinyurl.com/ot9x46 , White bass have no limit to the number you can catch and keep. 
About eating them, I can't help on that, I have never kept or ate any bass. don't know if they are anygood or not.


----------



## micropsycho (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I kinda figured that there was no limit. But, I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have not heard about any size or bag limits on White Bass. They are not very good to eat IMO. Fun to catch on light tackle though. Hoping they're going to start running on Hoover here shortly.


----------

